

The U.S. of Comcast: Follow the $19M in Lobbying [video] - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/the-u-s-of-comcast-follow-the-19m-in-lobbying-yqyeB7qqTkC4eilGZDqJCw.html

======
Zelphyr
When he took office I seem to recall President Obama saying something along
the lines of stopping the revolving door between congress and the lobbyists.

President Obama's biggest failure is that he's too much like former President
G.W. Bush.

------
paxtonab
I think the Kinks sum this up nicely:

"Eyes down round and round let's all sit and watch the moneygoround"

